# Best cellist for J S Bach's Suites for Solo Cello ?



## bassClef

Along similar lines to another thread - which cellist's performance of Bach's solo cello suites would you recommend? The performance that does it for me is by Janos Starker - warmly sensuous with vibrant tone.

One of the books I have suggests they should really be performed with a baroque cello, so sounding lighter and drier, but I've yet to hear any such interpretation.


----------



## handlebar

There are a few from both current crops and past years. Pablo Casals and Janos Starker come to mind as delightful. Of the more modern recordings, I own (and highly recommend) the YoYo Ma Sony edition, Steven Isserlis and his truly outstanding current recording, Pieter Wispelwey,Anner Bylsma and Rostropovich as well. These works are on my top ten list of all time favourite pieces of music and I listen to them weekly as meditation. When I started my cello lessons, the thought of playing these eventually kept me going. Sublime music that will remain forever as the pinnacle of solo cello music.

A baroque cello,or "authentic" instruments used by Wispelwey,Linden and Bylsma do sound wonderful. A 5 string cello is also used by some. 

There are Stradavari celli out there and used by some great artists. Julian Lloyd Weber has one as have various performers of the past such as Rostropovich, du Pre,Bernard Greenhouse and Heinrich Schiff. So technically speaking, these are baroque instruments in use.

Jim


----------



## Margaret

As far as I'm concerned Pablo Casals set the standard. I've heard -- though I've never tried to verify this -- that he practiced them every day. He's the one who popularized them. He's the first one to record all six of them.

Given when Casals died, the recordings are transfers and have a lot of "noise" compared to something done for a CD, but it's still the one I choose to listen to.

My modern choice is Vito Patternoster who you can hear (in their entirety) at magnatune.com
http://magnatune.com/artists/paternoster
(You can also hear Patternoster play the violin sonatas and partitas on the cello at that link.)


----------



## handlebar

Margaret said:


> As far as I'm concerned Pablo Casals set the standard. I've heard -- though I've never tried to verify this -- that he practiced them every day. He's the one who popularized them. He's the first one to record all six of them.
> 
> Given when Casals died, the recordings are transfers and have a lot of "noise" compared to something done for a CD, but it's still the one I choose to listen to.
> 
> My modern choice is Vito Patternoster who you can hear (in their entirety) at magnatune.com
> http://magnatune.com/artists/paternoster
> (You can also hear Patternoster play the violin sonatas and partitas on the cello at that link.)


While I agree that Casals had them in them in his blood, I don't like his tempos. Also, there were cuts in the music to fit them on 78's. But other than those small details, yes,he was a great exponent of Bach's cello suites.

Jim


----------



## xJuanx

I think Anner Bylsma's version is the best one.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

I really dig Starker's, just played No.5 on the air today.


----------



## bassClef

I must say I didn't like Bylsma's too much - Starker's the one for me!


----------



## sam richards

Starker here


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

Interesting reading the mixed reviews of Bylsma's here... I had been considering his. He's a legend in period cello circles.

I have heard Wispelwey's effort to some extent, he gives a bit more upbeat a rendition. He really gives the D-Minor suite a fiery performance if I remember correctly.

I actually really enjoy the suites as performed by Jaap ter Linden on Brilliant Classics (another on period cello). His is a calmer, more contemplative approach. He seems to be savouring the moment, so to speak. Not for everyone, perhaps, but I think it suits these suites well.


----------



## toucan

(well, other than Casals, who seems to have discovered the Suites in a used book store in Barcelona)


----------



## Nix

I really love the Steven Isserlis recording.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Anner Bylsma*

and

*Pierre Fournier*

get my votes...


----------



## Guest

I have a few different recordings:

Pierre Fournier - Archive
Rostropovich - EMI
Isserlis - Hyperion
Bylsma - can't remember, maybe Sony?

I like the sound of Fournier's - I believe he uses a period instrument. However, the one that I continually turn to just out of sheer enjoyment of the performance is Rostropovich. I'm no musician, I don't study the scores, I don't know what the proper way of playing these is - but Rostropovich just makes them come alive for me.

I have also read many good things of the more recent recordings by Torleif Thedeen (BIS) and Queyras (HM), as well as Wispelwey's (Channel Classics). From what I have sampled, they all sound beautiful. I have also sampled a curious recording by Edgar Meyer of the 1st, 2nd, and 5th Suites being performed on a double bass. It seems intriguing, as I love the rich deep bass notes, but not enough yet to convince me to purchase.


----------



## Charon

I have two recordings of the cello suites: one by Pierre Fournier (vinyl) and one by Matt Haimovitz (cd). I'm not sure of the year or producer of the recording for either off hand. I prefer Fournier's readings over Haimovitz's.

From what I've heard before, Pablo Casals is among the best. I have not heard his yet, though.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Maria Kliegel by far


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love Fournier and Starker. My two favorites for Bach.
Of course there's Rostropovitch... and Yo Yo Ma's first recording is solid. 
I'm familiar with Casals and will probably get around to purchasing a copy one day... but I'm also not overly fond of his tempos or pacing. Right now Maria Kliegel intrigues me... considering the good reviews and low cost (Naxos) of her recordings.
Anner Bylsma will need to wait until a rerelease.


----------



## kv466

I like Casals and Rostropovich


----------



## Ukko

I think there may be an older thread on this subject. Anyway, the only set I know of that was performed with a smile rather than a 'frown of concentration' is Heinrich Schiff's. Great stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hilltroll72 said:


> The only set I know of that was performed with a smile rather than a 'frown of concentration' is Heinrich Schiff's. Great stuff.


Interesting description. I had Schiff's set recommended to me from an Austrian cellist. I'm listening to YouTube clips now.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jdavid

Always been a Starker fan, and still am, but there's a new, young French guy named Jean-Guihen Queyras (jean-Guy-in Care-us) who is has a fresh take on these wonderful suites. I highly recommend him. You can download all the suites at iTunes for a song, I forget what I paid, not much. Wonderful tone, plays a very late 17th century Italian cello, wonderful, sure-footed technique and sense of pitch, lyrical w slight rubato here and there. Check him out on Youtube, he has a number of things including the Suite in C Major -


----------



## Lukecash12

William Skeen has a colorful and playful set of performances, with tempi that I prefer:


----------



## Colethecelloplayer

Out of Paul Tortlier, Janos Starker, Rostopovich, Mischa Maisky, and Yo-Yo Ma, I'm going to have to say I prefer *Paul Tortelier* for Prelude No.3 (I love his interpretation) and Prelude No.6; It is my favorite Suite by far, and I have come to love how he plays it), *Janos* for Gigue No.3 (Excellent), and Allemande No.3 (Wonderfully played), *Rostropovich *for Prelude No.3 (His interpretation of Prelude No.3 is honestly remarkable), Gavotte No.6, and Gigue No.6; Mischa Maisky for Prelude No.1, Prelude No.6, Allemande No.6, and Gavotte No.6, and *Yo-Yo Ma* for his interpretation of Allemande No.1, Gigue No.3, Prelude No.5, and probably a few others. Sorry that this is a bit out of order and has improper grammar usage, but those are the movements in which I enjoy their interpretation. If I had any recordings of Casal's suites, I would be able to put him into this (The only suite I have heard from him is Courante No.3, which was probably the best interpretation I have heard of it).


----------



## Colethecelloplayer

Colethecelloplayer said:


> Out of Paul Tortlier, Janos Starker, Rostopovich, Mischa Maisky, and Yo-Yo Ma, I'm going to have to say I prefer *Paul Tortelier* for Prelude No.3 (I love his interpretation) and Prelude No.6; It is my favorite Suite by far, and I have come to love how he plays it), *Janos* for Gigue No.3 (Excellent), and Allemande No.3 (Wonderfully played), *Rostropovich *for Prelude No.3 (His interpretation of Prelude No.3 is honestly remarkable), Gavotte No.6, and Gigue No.6; Mischa Maisky for Prelude No.1, Prelude No.6, Allemande No.6, and Gavotte No.6, and *Yo-Yo Ma* for his interpretation of Allemande No.1, Gigue No.3, Prelude No.5, and probably a few others. Sorry that this is a bit out of order and has improper grammar usage, but those are the movements in which I enjoy their interpretation. If I had any recordings of Casal's suites, I would be able to put him into this (The only suite I have heard from him is Courante No.3, which was probably the best interpretation I have heard of it).


I also forgot to mention... Wen-Sihn Yang. He is truly one of my favorite new cellists. He has an amazing, an amazing interpretation of all of the suites. He is a remarkable cellist, and I would check him out if I were you.


----------



## Itullian

Gendron, Maisky (1st one), Ralph Kirshbaum (Virgin Classics)


----------



## Vaneyes

Schiff, because he sounds like he's not being tortured. IOW he's having fun, enjoying it.


----------



## Evelina

Rostropovich's is my go-to, Wispelwey's for a fresh take.


----------



## vladinsky

Casals is definitely not to pass if you have never listened to his Bach. I have to say that,even that I am a huge fan of Rostropovich,I do not find his Bach suites great. Mischa Maisky is definitely worth listening to,not if you are searching for an "authentic" (it is so easily used word) interpretation,but more if you want to be impressed in a "cellistic" way. From the french gentleman,I choose Tortelier over Fournier and Gendron. If you buy cd by Truls Mork,you will ceirtanly not be dissapointed because it is beautifuly done. BUT, my favorite in this moment is Heinrich Schiff, his Bach sounds great! Too bad that Glenn Gould have never tried to learn cello, because I think he would be my final choice


----------



## Ukko

vladinsky said:


> [...]
> BUT, my favorite in this moment is Heinrich Schiff, his Bach sounds great! Too bad that Glenn Gould have never tried to learn cello, because I think he would be my final choice


There's a thought! Hmm. Well, it leads me astray; to Mustonen, and quickly to Fröst. Transposed to the G-clef... aw jeez.

:devil:


----------



## thehadi

And here is my list:

Steven Isserlis
Mstislav Rostropovich
Pierre Fournier
Pablo Casals
Jean-Guihen Queyras


----------



## Ukko

thehadi said:


> And here is my list:
> 
> Steven Isserlis
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> Pierre Fournier
> Pablo Casals
> Jean-Guihen Queyras


Well, except for the dubious qualifications of Isserlis, your list is not at all uncommon for folks who take Bach's music _seriously_. I don't take the cello suites all that seriously, and Schiff agrees with me. Well, he never heard of me or my opinion - but if he had... he would agree with me.


----------



## Patricia H

What do you think of Colin Carr playing Bach suite 1? He is my favourite.


----------



## Pugg

Patricia H said:


> What do you think of Colin Carr playing Bach suite 1? He is my favourite.


Never heard the name before, see if they are on You Tube.
Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Judith

Didn't hesitate! Steven Isserlis. Have his recording and they are beautiful with the rich texture and sound which is typical of Steven!


----------



## premont

Patricia H said:


> What do you think of Colin Carr playing Bach suite 1? He is my favourite.


There are too many outstanding recordings of the cello suites. One can't have one favorite only.

But Colin Carr is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dr Johnson

kv466 said:


> I like Casals and Rostropovich


Me too.


----------



## wkasimer

Judith said:


> Didn't hesitate! Steven Isserlis. Have his recording and they are beautiful with the rich texture and sound which is typical of Steven!


I found Isserlis' recording of the suites interpretively rather faceless and disappointing, but I love his recent Beethoven set with Robert Levin.

For the Bach, I have too many to count, but the desert island picks (at least today) would be Queyras, Geringas' third recording, Wispelwey's 2nd or 3rd, Schiff, and Bagratuni. I plan to have a very large desert island....


----------



## hpowders

I have close to 20 performances of the six Bach Cello Suites, HIP non-HIP and everything in-between.

I always come Bach to Yo Yo Ma's first recording, as the most musically satisfying. It was the first recording of this incredible music I ever purchased. I should have stopped right there!


----------



## Bulldog

I tend to prefer HIP performances. My favorite comes from Paolo Beschi on Winter & Winter - sharp and piercing. If you don't care for HIP, you'll really hate this set.


----------



## DavidA

Fournier is good.


----------



## haziz

Pieter Wispelwey. I am particularly fond of his last recording but any of his three, or is it four(!), recordings of the cello suites are great. I do have them all, and was lucky enough to hear him perform them all live in Alice Tully Hall in NYC a few years ago. After the first suite I cheated and moved from the back to the first row (the seats were all the same price, anyway), sat directly in front of his cello. Talk about nearfield listening! Glorius!

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-6-Suites-Cello-Solo/dp/B008TUDI2A


----------



## Pugg

haziz said:


> Pieter Wispelwey. I am particularly fond of his last recording but any of his three,or is it four(!), recordings of the cello suites are great. I do have them all, and was lucky enough to hear him perform them all live in Alice Tully Hall in NYC a few years ago. After the first suite I cheated and moved from the back to the first row (the seats were all the same price, anyway), sat directly in front of his cello. Talk about nearfield listening! Glorius!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-6-Suites-Cello-Solo/dp/B008TUDI2A


I do believe it's three times, one was repacked at some point.

Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## crispi

I really like Starker (breathtaking recording quality) and Fournier (warmer sound, better for extended periods of listening). Both have different, but very involving phrasing. 

I didn’t like Rostropovich’s EMI recording too much, it’s too “cold”, somehow. 

Sorry, but I really really don’t get Casals. To me, he just sounds like he’s stumbling all over the place. And I’m a big fan of historical recordings.


----------



## hoodjem

https://ionarts.blogspot.com/search?q=Bach+cello


----------



## wkasimer

hoodjem said:


> https://ionarts.blogspot.com/search?q=Bach+cello


These are set of very perceptive reviews. I'm in complete agreement with his or her negative view of the Rostropovich recording.


----------



## hoodjem

wkasimer said:


> These are set of very perceptive reviews.  I'm in complete agreement with his or her negative view of the Rostropovich recording.


Me too.

https://ionarts.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-cello-suites-bach-ii-fournier.html


----------



## Bulldog

The reason I don't care for Rostropovich's set is that I find it on the histrionic side - overly emotional.


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> These are set of very perceptive reviews. I'm in complete agreement with his or her negative view of the Rostropovich recording.


Have you heard this one?









What he does to Bach there make me think of what Svaiatoslav Richter does to Mozart, the concertos. I can't find the words to explain it at the moment, but I bet there were some ideas about playing c18 music which were current in Moscow which they both shared.


----------



## hoodjem

"Re-issued in the UK on the "Penguin / Gramophone Recommends" series from Virgin/EMI - and available in a myriad of different issues from EMI - is Mstislav Rostropovich's recording. And no matter how many times I hear it, it just doesn't get any better. (Not in the good sense.) It remains brilliant drudgery, with Rostropovich senselessly noodling through the the Suite's Prélude or the second Suite'sCourante, and elsewhere just grinding down to listless emotional stasis. Was Rostropovich too reverent in tackling these works? Perhaps he was afraid of improperly bringing his own personality to the high holy temple of Bach… and ended up with performances into which no emotionality seems invested. The result, whatever went into the making of these 1995 recordings, sounds to these ears like a musician's."

https://ionarts.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-cello-suites-bach-ii-fournier.html


----------



## Sad Al

My current favorites are Maisky's underrated 2nd (DG, 1999) and Pandolfo on viola da gamba. I have also Wispelwey's 2nd recording and Tortelier, which are very fine too. So is Marko Ylönen's recent recording


----------



## Marc

I can appreciate various approaches to these great works.

These are 2 (of my) favourites:

For a more exuberant and swinging vision: Heinrich Schiff (EMI, most likely Warner now).
If you ain't got that swing and long for a more reflective approach: Wieland Kuijken (Arcana).


----------



## philoctetes

I've enjoyed Maurice Gendron for modern cello and Phoebe Carrai for HIP...


----------



## Tom Formanek

I love both the Mercury and RCA (now Sony) sets by Janos Starker. Despite the Mercury set being slightly off pitch. I also enjoy the Fourier set of DGG Archiv. It has a Gallic flavor, but beautiful playing. I am not inclined to be another pompous opinion maker about the best. These 3 sets are the ones I enjoy the most, especially the dignified skill of Starker who plays beautifully, with a dedication to tone and sonority.


----------



## mollig

I only have Rostroprovich and Maisky. Love the Rostropovich, full of emotional depth, find Maisky horrendous, leaves me utterly cold.


----------



## SanAntone

There is no "best" only accomplished professional cellists interpreting these works according to their taste, performance practice philosophy, and study. We as listeners then respond to some more than others.

My personal favorites are *Thomas Demenga*, not least because in his original releases he coupled one Bach suite with a work from the 20th century.

I also enjoy

*Jean-Guihen Queyas
Peter Wispelwey
Arnau Tomás
Yo-Yo Ma*'s third recording, _Evolutions_
*Mario Brunello
Wieland Kuijken
Bruno Cocset
Sergey Malov*
Maja Weber
Paulo Beshi*

That's some of the sets I listen to - there' more but I don't want my list to get too cumbersome. Sergey Malov uses a Baroque shoulder cello and it is a unique sound, one which I find quite pleasing.


----------



## wkasimer

mollig said:


> I only have Rostroprovich and Maisky. Love the Rostropovich, full of emotional depth, find Maisky horrendous, leaves me utterly cold.


These are two recordings that tend to sharply divide people. My view is the opposite of yours. Although I wouldn't accuse Maisky of "emotional depth", I find his playing more enjoyable than Rostropovich's. I won't call Rostropovich "horrendous", but he seems ill-suited to Bach.


----------



## Leo1277

I like Yo-Yo Ma (utter precision, and very good understanding), Rostropovich, and Casals. Interestingly enough, there are transcriptions of these for the flute, and they work very well. I play flute myself, and these are some of my favorite solo pieces. I have the recordings of Aurele Nicolet of these transcriptions and quite like them


----------



## Rogerx

There are so may good recording, but 
 
is a no brainer. Price, next to nothing·


----------



## Josquin13

On a period cello, I've most enjoyed Jean-Guihen Queyras (on Harmonia Mundi), Ophelie Gaillard 2 (on Aparte), Anner Bylsma 1 (on Seon), & Pieter Wispelwey 1 & 2 (both on Channel Classics, though I've not heard his 3rd recording for Orchard).

--Queyras:




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000T2OMX0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

--Gaillard 2:




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NWHV6W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

--Bylsma 1:




https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cello-S...1645247711&sprefix=bylsma+bach,aps,144&sr=8-6
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cello-S...1645247711&sprefix=bylsma+bach,aps,144&sr=8-4
For audiophiles, Bylsma's Seon recording has been remastered into a Hybrid SACD format on a Japanese import: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-...c&sprefix=bylsma+bach+sacd,popular,120&sr=1-2

--Wispelwey 1 & 2:








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029BLFE...45247797&sprefix=bach+wispelwey,aps,93&sr=8-6
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-...45247797&sprefix=bach+wispelwey,aps,93&sr=8-2

But I've not kept up with latest period recordings in recent years, since I find the above four cellists very satisfying, musically.

On a modern cello, over the years, I've most liked Janos Starker--the earlier of his two recordings for Mercury on hybrid SACD, Maurice Gendron (on Philips), Frans Helmerson 1 (partial set on BIS) & 2 (1-6 on Chamber Sound), & Pierre Fournier (on DG Archiv). By the way, the Fournier recordings have been newly remastered: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Cel...ix=fournier+bach+blu+ray,classical,136&sr=1-1.

Presently, there's only one modern set that I'd like to purchase, & that's the HIP set from the cellist for Cuarteto Casals, Arnau Tomàs. I've listened to his Suites carefully on YouTube, & think highly of Tomàs's Bach playing. Which is what it would take for me to purchase another set at this point,

--Tomàs:





I've also heard good things about cellist Torlief Thedéen's 1999 set on BIS, but I doubt I'll get to it.


----------



## marlow

Casals is a classic
Fournier is marvellous


----------



## Wigmar

bassClef said:


> Along similar lines to another thread - which cellist's performance of Bach's solo cello suites would you recommend? The performance that does it for me is by Janos Starker - warmly sensuous with vibrant tone.
> 
> One of the books I have suggests they should really be performed with a baroque cello, so sounding lighter and drier, but I've yet to hear any such interpretation.


I prefer Maurice Gendron (1964), Philips 6770005 (3lp)


----------



## Enthalpy

So really sorry I can't resist trolling...
Vahan Khourdoyan
Joke beside, Yo-Yo Ma, for his clean articulation, tasteful performance, and so much more.


----------

